# Belquette Pre-Treat Station



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is a little preview of our Pre-Treat station.
As you can see you have the option to load product while one is being treated for real production needs.

It has some very unique features that we will expand upon at the show, just though you would like to see what we have for you.

Mark

Belquette Inc


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

*"YODan"*


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

How much does it cost?


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome Mark, will you be posting the price (or rough cost) before SGIA for those of us not attending SGIA?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

SuddenUrge said:


> Awesome Mark, will you be posting the price (or rough cost) before SGIA for those of us not attending SGIA?


Thankyou, we will post the price sometime during the show, no sticker shock.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

does it grill hotdogs too? lol


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

howrdstern said:


> does it grill hotdogs too? lol


 
Only popcorn at this time.......


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

It looks like you have achieved "Art and engineering in perfect balance." Users will need 2 heatpresses to keep it in balance.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Tagger said:


> It looks like you have achieved "Art and engineering in perfect balance." Users will need 2 heatpresses to keep it in balance.


Thank you, balance is a good thing.

If you enable both sides then having 2 presses may be a benefit (except for your energy bill, plus an addition circuit) , but you can work from a single side.

The cycle times are approximately the same time required to press the shirt (around 10 seconds) 


Mark


----------



## PinkFreud (Mar 8, 2007)

Mark....Very interesting.....I am convinced that the current method of applying the pretreatment for consistant results requires, among other things some kind of wiping or brushing of the mixture over the shirt fibers....can you tell me if this machine somehow achieves this automatically????....Thanks


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Yes it does, if you look at the top of the framing of the pull out doors you will see a wiper that when the door is opened it will wipe the shirt, and in the direction of the way the printer moves, it also sprays H20  
*"YODan"*


----------



## SuddenUrge (Mar 26, 2007)

Does this unit apply heat to the pretreat to set the pretreatment as well or would I still need my separate heat press(es)? Sorry just getting excited with all the new things I keep hearing about that are coming out at SGIA


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Sorry, heat presses needed.
One on each side would do some serious production 
*"YODan"*


----------



## RandomFuture (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess having it not heat pressed cuts down on the cost, which is good cause the other available pretreat machine is too pricy.


----------



## RandomFuture (Apr 22, 2007)

So whats the word from SGIA? I was actually able to stop by SGIA on Wednesday but I couldn't stay long enough to find the Belquette booth.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

RandomFuture said:


> So whats the word from SGIA? I was actually able to stop by SGIA on Wednesday but I couldn't stay long enough to find the Belquette booth.


I was at the booth but no pretreat machine


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> I was at the booth but no pretreat machine


*WOW*
It is there  
*"YODan"*


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

YoDan said:


> *WOW*
> It is there
> *"YODan"*


Maybe I was at the wrong booth. 
I went to the flexi jet booth ( I thought that was the company that had the pretreat machine) and the guy said it was not ready to bring to the show and he did not want to show a product that was not ready.

Is there 2 different booths that are suppossed to have the pretreat machine?


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

You were probably at the Flexi *distributor's* booth. He has a pre-treatment machine in testing.
You probably wanted to see Belquettes pre-treatment machine. Belquette is the *manufacturer* of the Flexi and a new pre-treatment machine.


----------



## RandomFuture (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok so if it was there then whats the deal? Does it work? How much does it cost?


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

RandomFuture said:


> Ok so if it was there then whats the deal? Does it work? How much does it cost?


It as there. It does work. I asked about price too. But it is a prototype, and needs some fine tuning before the final rendition can be priced.

I bet we'll be seeing the final model in the nest few months from what I heard at the BelQuette booth in the 500 row.

Michele


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone used this pretreat system?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dave,

The guys at Belquette put the pretreatment machine on hold for the time being so that they could focus their attention on the Mod1 printer. They will probably reevaluate the pretreatment machine once they get the production on the Mod1 running smoothly from what they told me. There were 3 pretreatment machines at the SGIA besides the Equipment Zone one - T-Jet, DTG and All American. Might want to contact these 4 companies if you are looking at getting information on one of them. Good luck with your research.

Mark


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Mark, I'm also considering the MOD 1. 
Any comments? Please PM me if you perfer.

After 6 washes it is doing OK in my test. One of the blue shirts that Kormit gave me has dropped out after only 4 washes.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Dave,

Mark from Belquette spent about 5 minutes going over the Mod1 features with me. It looks like a pretty solid printer for the short time I got to see it. My opinion is one of the best new features on a dtg printer (minus what Brother did by adding a feature to suck back the ink into the cartridges that is in the ink lines) is how Belquette uses air bags to keep the white ink aggitated. Nice unique feature that is completely out-of-the-box thinking. 

Other than that, I would have to actually play with the printer more before I can make more comments. But it does look pretty good at first glance. Definitely would go see any printer in person before making the purchase - whether at a trade show or show room.

Best wishes with your research.

Mark


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Mark, The sample from them looks good after 6 washes and dryings.


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

I also got a chance to see the machine, and was very impressed. I didn't expect the machine to be that long from front to back. The clear boxes at the top which housed the inks were pretty cool. I stayed at the booth long enough to see the white ink going back and forth between the two bags... awesome. The fact that you can add the upgrade (Mod2) to the Mod1 for improved performance is also a cool feature.


----------

